# Wood in Castle Creek?!?



## michaelprough (Apr 19, 2008)

Hey,

I'm wondering if anyone out there- has any info as to how safe Castle Creek is currently. Some friends and I are heading out to paddle Slaughterhouse and we'd like to start on Castle creek first, if it's clear/safe as far as wood in the creek is concerned. Any and all info would be much appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Ran it two weeks ago at 1300-1400 and it was fun but low. I would say it's probably too low now. If you do go, there's one pretty close to the beginning that covers the left 3/4's of the river on an S turn. Best to catch river-left eddy and ferry across. Ran the dam left, then there was another tree across the river after the end of the big rapids. We were able to wheel-chair around it but you will probably have to walk if you go at this level. All the wood is visible from above but more or less on corners with limited eddy options so I would be extremely cautious if you are in there without someone who knows the current situation.

COUNT


----------



## michaelprough (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks COUNT. 

I'll pass on the beta to my crew. There would be 4 of us. So that might be a bit tight in there... considering that we'd be trying to catch small eddys to get around the wood. 

Maybe we'll pass on it and just run Slaughterhouse. 

-Mike


----------



## david23 (Oct 24, 2003)

castle creek is too low right now. Slaughterhouse is low but fun.


----------



## barkera (Jun 8, 2008)

I was with Mike this weekend. I thought I'd put this up there if anyone is heading out in the next couple days....

Most of the wood issues are fairly obvious when you come up on them - I attached pics of the one that is not, and it happens to be in the pushiest section. There is a log underwater just below the bottom of the only slot that 'looks' like the path of least resistance. Be careful, we were scouting when these guys went through. The creeker get through, the yellow jackson dove too deep and got hung up on the log below the surface.

Hard to say just how dangerous it is, but we walked it after watching that.

Also, watch out for the river-wide log after the bridge. I almost floated into it.


----------



## david23 (Oct 24, 2003)

Way to get it done. I figured the Castle season was over.


----------

